# Is this pretty good?



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

This will be the tank for my new betta, is this fine or should I do away with some things?


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow that looks really nice!

But I think you could do with less gravel .. xD


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

ninjaboyjeff said:


> I think you could do with less gravel .. xD


I agree.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

ok, thanks. Yeah, i thought I had a little too much, I guess I'll get rid of some.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank. I agree about the gravel.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

less gravel = more swim. otherwise it looks great!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice looking tank, 2.5g isnt it? Where is the little guy I dont see him?

Oh and I agree with the gravel. You only need maybe 2" or enough to make it look good. If it was a saltwater tank though that would be about right


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

oh lol, I havent added him yet, I still need to purchase him in fact. I'm going tomorrow though, hope I come back with a cute one! =)


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey good luck Science! I hope you get an awesome looking one man.

Any idea about what type of Betta you're gonna get?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I really want a crowntail! After seeing so many pictures of them, I fell in love, lol. I hope I can find one at petco, I guess it all depends on what they have


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Dude exactly! Me too man haha! I love Crowntails dude!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully I can find one!! =) If not, the half moons are pretty good looking as well


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

What about Veiltails?
I think that they are be-utiful! Thats what my Squirty is. Even though they might not have as much of a cool tail as others, but i like them the best *my opion* im just saying. They can be as great as any other kind you pick!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think all bettas are beautiful!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

True they are all beautiful fish.

Petco should have crowntails, they always have about 20 of them in stock around here. Lots of times they arent very good looking but they are plentiful.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> True they are all beautiful fish.
> 
> Petco should have crowntails, they always have about 20 of them in stock around here. Lots of times they arent very good looking but they are plentiful.


At my Petco they have like a bazillion crowntails, veiltails, halfmoons, and kings. The crowntails are all very pretty. When i was getting my friend a crowntail for her birthday, there was a crowntail that was red, white and blue! its was so cute, but i decided to get her a very cute looking Royal blue CT. :-D


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, this all very true! The decision is pretty tough, after seeing so many pictures, I love them all! I'll just have to see what catches my eye! =)


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

A neat lil aquarium, also I'm thinking about getting another betta, probably Friday. Now I'm taking care of my grands. : )


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

That's cool, I guess bettas really are addicting! It'll probably get to me pretty soon, lol. =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a red, white and blue one!! Yes, they are very addicting!! lol


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah you could have it on memorial day or forth of july and give it as a gift


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

good idea!


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have the same tank as you!
i love it and yes i agree less gravel
i went overboard with my marbles haha


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Good luck on finding your fish. I got my crowntail Stevie at Petco. Our Petco here always has some beautiful bettas.

By the way, nice looking Orange Wing Amazon you have there. I don't see them too much around here. Do you live in Central Texas?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

No, in southern texas. =) Yes, he is an orange winged. Oh, and thanks I did find one. His name is Flapjack, I have picture of him on my profile! =) Wow, your's is very pretty!


----------

